# Zelten am Rhein (holland)



## wowa.krohmer (4. August 2015)

Hey, ist das zelten am Rhein in holland erlaubt ? Mich würd es interessieren ob man in millingen am Rhein Zelten darf... Und darf man da auch Grillen ?

Oder hat jemand andere Vorschläge, Erfahrung gemacht oder kann mir was empfehlen?

Danke für alle Antworten


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## HAPE-1909 (4. August 2015)

*AW: Zelten am Rhein (holland)*

Wenn du die Papiere von Komen hast, sind 4 Teilstücke seiner Pachtgewässer fürs Nachtangeln frei.

Steht auch auf seiner Seite. 
Oder welches Teilstück des Rheins meinst du?


----------



## wowa.krohmer (4. August 2015)

*AW: Zelten am Rhein (holland)*

Meine Papiere sind von ONS Eiland - Rijnwaarden... Ich komm mit diesem holländischem Buch noch Garnicht klar 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## wowa.krohmer (4. August 2015)

*AW: Zelten am Rhein (holland)*

Es muss nicht unbedingt der rhein sein... Kann auch nieder rhein oder die ijssel sein 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## zorra (4. August 2015)

*AW: Zelten am Rhein (holland)*



wowa.krohmer schrieb:


> Es muss nicht unbedingt der rhein sein... Kann auch nieder rhein oder die ijssel sein
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


 ...die Millinger Seite kannste mit dem Vispas beangeln.
gr.zorra


----------



## jkc (4. August 2015)

*AW: Zelten am Rhein (holland)*

Hi, wobei "beangeln dürfen" nicht zelten bedeutet.

Ich fahre seit über 20 Jahren regelmäßig nach NL und wenn ich was mitgenommen habe dann, dass in Nl die Leute in viiiieeelen Sachen bedeutend liberaler sind als wir, aber wildes Campen gehört definitv nicht dazu. 

Grüße JK


----------



## s3nad (5. August 2015)

*AW: Zelten am Rhein (holland)*

Ist ja klar geregelt.
An den Abschnitten wo das Nachtangeln erlaubt ist, darf auch ein Zelt aufgestellt werden, jedoch frühstens 2std. vor Sonnenuntergang  aufgebaut und spätestens 2std. nach Sonnenaufgang wieder abgebaut werden.
Offenes Feuer ist meines Wissenstandes nach in Holland komplett untersagt, was ich nur befürworten kann wenn man sich die Rheinufer bei Duisburg mal anschaut,..
Die Info bezieht sich auf die Ijssel bei Doesburg und Umgebung!
Ob es sich so in ganz NL verhält ist eine andere Frage. Beste ist noch immer während einer Kontrolle zu fragen oder im Fachgeschäft, zB. in Drempt!


----------



## wowa.krohmer (5. August 2015)

*AW: Zelten am Rhein (holland)*

Die Erlaubnis zum nachdrangen habe ich nicht... Das heißt das ich auch kein Zelt aufbauen darf... Richtig ?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Snoeky (9. August 2015)

*AW: Zelten am Rhein (holland)*

Das heißt viel mehr das du nicht Nachtangeln darfst.

Du darfst Maximal 1 Stunde nach Sonnenuntergang und 2 Stunden vor Sonnenaufgang fischen.

Zelten fällt in Holland unter wildes campieren und wird mit Geldbußen bestarft.

Du darfst wenn dann nur ein Zelt haben was keine Boden hat und das man auch nicht schließen kann,dann darfst du das verwenden,sonst gibt es auch damit Geldbußen.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (9. August 2015)

*AW: Zelten am Rhein (holland)*



s3nad schrieb:


> *Ist ja klar geregelt.*
> An den Abschnitten wo das Nachtangeln erlaubt ist, darf auch ein Zelt aufgestellt werden, jedoch frühstens 2std. vor Sonnenuntergang  aufgebaut und spätestens 2std. nach Sonnenaufgang wieder abgebaut werden.



Wo soll da bitte stehen? Könnte ein teures Zelt werden.


----------

